# Dynamic Duo



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

what are you talking about anybody game for tandem creeking. imagine the speed and the boof!

the meat on gore in a tandem would be killer sweet to see.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

big south tandem?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm totally down for some tandem creeking. That sounds sick!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I am going to order on of these immediately. Super fun for paddling with kids at higher water and plugging my wife into the Salida hole at about 3gs. I am stoked that Jackson decided to make these.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you think a keg can fit in the front seat? Could be the ultimate booze cruise boat.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

> deepsouthpaddler Do you think a keg can fit in the front seat? Could be the ultimate booze cruise boat.


I like where your going with this.....


----------

